# PSE Nock-On Carbon Levitate Tuning help



## Musuke (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,

even tough I am not new to this forum, this is my first post in the tuning-section.

I just received my brand new PSE Nock-On Carbon Levitate:
Right-Hand shooter
E2 Cam
70lbs
30“ draw (Module Position D)
Letoff Position: Max in = 90%

I attached an older HHA slider single pin sight and a front stabi.
Rest is a QAD Ultra Rest HDX, with the additional block installed, as the wider Riser requires.

I want to build a light bow for spot and stalk hunting within 45yd.

I am shooting an Easton Aftermath 300.
125grain point, 18grain instert, 5 grain Tophat Protector Ring at the point, Eason H-Nock, 3x Bohing Heat Vanes.

I did some first shooting through paper and adjusted the rest only to end up in a bullethole.
The result is somewhat confusing.
The arrow is pointing quite far to the right.








I watched a Youtube-Video where Dudley installed the rest and the arrow was just pointing „down the pipe“, and it resulted in a instant bullet hole in the paper.

Any suggestions on how to tune this bow properly?

Cam is in the most left position by the shims.
Yoke tuning?

I would be happy for any support.

Best regards
Daniel


----------



## MRey (Jul 11, 2021)

could you post the picture of the cam shims and mabey the rest? Almost all of my pses have always been 13/16" center shot on the rest, and most the odd tares were from a tad of cam lean or the rest being off of center shot, and also the rest timing could be an issue to ive seen a few qads not drop fast enough (not saying they are a bad rest by any means)

And if you have time could you post tear pictures to help anybody that may assist.


Thanks very much and hopefully its an easy fix


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

thats way off. did you check limb sequence. whats your dealer say?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Shim orientation or limb orientation is what I would look at


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

Don't know if it's an optical illusion but it looks like top limb pocket is not square with bottom. Like the front of pocket is pointing to the right


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Just looking .300 spine might be a little weak


----------



## Musuke (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay, 
1.: Thank you very much to all, who read or even answered on this topic. I did not expect that much reaction in such a short time! I highly appreciate your participation!!
2.: @MRey : Please find belowpictures . But I centred the rest again (based on the asumption that the Stabi-Hole is the centre of the bow!).
Is the QAD timing in any way adjustable? 
Unfortunately I threw away the paper, but I had a bullethole at the end. 






















1. Rest, 2. TopCam, 3. Bottom Cam

3.: @bossofduhwoods: I did not buy that bow at a shop. I ordered at a online store. 
The Limb Numbers are, Top-Left: 118-98x-16; Top-Right: 122-98x-16; Bottom-Left: 123-98x-16; Bottom-Right:125-98x-16.

4.: @poobear: After you wrote that, I had to grab the bow to check again! It looks really odd on the picture, but the Pockets are alright. But While checking that I attached a long front-stabi and noticed: the stabi is not streight forward!? I installed a true laser checker by OMP and noticed that the front of the stabi is 1/2" off to the right ... how can that be? might the complete bow be twisted?! Is that normal??






















Please see the read dot of the laser-tool here.
1. Tip of Stabi, 2. Top Pocket (which is in centre, just like now the rest and stabi-hole), 3. Bottom Pocket (off to the left)

5.: @RavinHood: I am shooting the same Arrow on an Elite Impulse 34 and on my Mathews V3x33, but the Levitate is faster... maybe I need to reduce the peak weight?

@all Can the complete bow be twisted?

Thank you very much. I am still thankfull for any further support and advise.

Best regards
Daniel


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

The Levitate is aggressive then the Elite and the Mathew’s. You are already shimmed a good bit to the left. You could try a small shim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Musuke (Jul 24, 2012)

Update:
I had a phonecall with the online store where I bought that bow. I will send it back and a technican will check the bow.


----------



## MRey (Jul 11, 2021)

Musuke said:


> Update:
> I had a phonecall with the online store where I bought that bow. I will send it back and a technican will check the bow.


Let us know how it goes, I hope they take care of ya sir


----------



## Musuke (Jul 24, 2012)

I will keep you updated guys!


----------



## Musuke (Jul 24, 2012)

The german shop sent the bow back to PSE.
I got my money back.
Item closed.
Thank you for your help team.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

wow got your money back. what bow is next?


----------



## bassmasterjk (Nov 29, 2015)

Following along, wanted to hear what the issue was. I’ll probably get his twisted Levitate 😂


----------

